# PMA 2011 trade show cancelled



## match14 (May 5, 2011)

Taken from DPreview.

The PMA has cancelled its 2011 trade show and convention. The show, which was re-branded as CliQ 2011 earlier this year, had been scheduled for September 6-11 in Las Vegas, Nevada, a move away from its traditional spring timing. The show will instead take place alongside the 2012 Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas as [email protected] in January next year.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/1105/11050410pma2011cancelled.asp


----------

